# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Fibreuze dysplasie - Artikel

## blueflower

Weet iemand meer over fibreuze displasie?

----------


## Sylvia93

*Fibreuze dysplasie*

Fibreuze dysplasie is een stoornis in de ontwikkeling van het bot.
Onstaan

Bot ontstaat uit bindweefselcellen die uitrijpen naar botweefsel. Soms kan op een of meerdere plekken dit uitrijpen niet doorzetten en zullen er haarden van bindweefsel in het bot zitten. Dit bindweefsel zal meestal wat uitgroeien en ook het gezonde bot willen verdringen. Niemand weet precies waarom het ontstaat. Er wordt gedacht aan stoornissen in bepaalde boteiwitten alsmede genetische aspecten.

*Vormen*

We kennen een vorm die in meerdere botten voorkomt: de poly (veel) ostotische (bot) vorm. Vreemd is dat het dan vaak voorkomt aan één kant van het lichaam. De vorm die slechts in één bot voorkomt heet de mono (één) ostotische vorm. Daarnaast is er het McCune-Albright syndroom, dat wordt gekenmerkt door hormoonstoornissen en huidverkleuringen.
*
Fibreuze dysplasie kan in alle botten optreden echter vooral:*

* Bovenbeen
* Onderbeen
* Ribben
* Schedel
* Kaken
* Bovenarmen
* bekken

*Gevolgen*

De verdringing van het normale bot heeft als gevolg:

* zwakker worden van het bot
* groeistoornissen kunnen optreden
* vervormingen kunnen optreden
* botten kunnen spontaan breken.

*Klachten*

Meestal zal een eerste verschijnsel pijn zijn in het betreffende bot. Indien het bot zwakker wordt kan een spontane breuk optreden.
*Diagnose*

De diagnose kan meestal worden gesteld op een gewone röntgenfoto. Vaak zal ter uitsluiting van andere ziektes een MRI-scan worden verricht alsmede een biopsie, waarbij een stukje van het weefsel wordt verwijderd en onder de microscoop bekeken.

*Behandeling
*
Meestal zal gekozen worden voor een operatie. Indien het bot nog sterk genoeg lijkt zal de laesie worden uitgekrabd en opgevuld met nieuw bot. Wanneer een breuk dreigt dient het bot verstevigd te worden met een pen of plaat. Natuurlijk zeker als het bot al gebroken is. 

_Bron: www.orthopedie.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Blueflower,

Ik heb hier even artikel gemaakt voor je  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## blueflower

Dank je wel voor dit artikel. Mijn vriendin heeft pijn haar knie. De dokter zegt dat het fibreuze dysplasie zou zijn. Maar dit zou vooral met jonge mensen voorkomen en zij is 61 jaar.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Blueflower,

Vergis je niet hoor, er zijn natuurlijk altijd uitzonderingen. Verder kan ik er geen diagnose aan geven, als de arts dit vermoed zal hij het goed moeten onderzoeken bij haar  :Wink: 

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

